# has anyone ever tried Natural Stride for Dogs



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am looking for an all natural joint supplement for Max, He has been on dasuquin but it has soy and other stuff. he had adequan shots they work well but made him vomit... the ingredients in it seem to be what is recommended for joint health in dogs and people



Active Ingredients (per scoop)





Cetyl Myristoleate 

500mg



Glucosamine HCL

500mg



Glucosamine Sulfate

500mg



MSM

300mg



Omega 3 (fish oil)

50mg



Vitamin C (ascorbic acid)

50mg



Yucca

25mg



Hyaluronic Acid (HA)

10mg




Inactive Ingredients (per scoop) 




Pork Liver





Tri-Calcium Phosphate


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

anyone even heard of this, or at least what do you think of the ingredients


----------

